# اعادة تصنيع المخلفات



## م احمد قدرى (18 فبراير 2010)

ارجو من كل من لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع افادتى فانا بالفعل معجب جدا بمشاريع تدوير المخلفات و اريد بدا العمل باحدهم او حتى البدا فى احد المراحل و يفضل الاقل تكلفه
شكراااااااااااا​


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (9 أبريل 2010)

م احمد قدرى قال:


> ارجو من كل من لديه معلومات عن هذا الموضوع افادتى فانا بالفعل معجب جدا بمشاريع تدوير المخلفات و اريد بدا العمل باحدهم او حتى البدا فى احد المراحل و يفضل الاقل تكلفه
> شكراااااااااااا​



كل ما تريد معرفته بهذا الرابط: www.me-ra.net


----------



## shobedo (1 مايو 2010)

مهندس احمد انا مهندس انتاج وحبب موضوع اعاده التدوير وبالاخص البلاستيك لو ممكن نتعاون انا علي استعداد المهم في الموضوع المنتج والتسويق بعد كده خطوات معروفه من التجميع والغسل والطحن


----------



## eng_mohamed24 (9 مايو 2010)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (9 يونيو 2010)

coco_love قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ياريت نعرف .. ماهي الجميلة ..

لا يوجد جميل بالمخلفات في روائحها وأذاها للزرع والضرع غير العائد الاقتصادي منها ..

وهناك المزيد في هذا الرابط: www.plasticandtires.com


----------



## مالك606 (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
إذا كان لد يك اية معلومات عن تدوير او إعادة تصنيع مخلفات الحديد أو الفولاذ أرجو مساعدتكم في هذا الموضوع 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 يونيو 2010)

تمــــــــــــــام


----------



## أسعد علبي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*تفضل عزيزي هذا الرابط فيه شرح رائع عن الموضوع

http://www.eng-uni.com/en/t20152.html*


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر وتقدير .

نتابع موضوعك وتسلم .

تقبل اجمل التحيات والتقدير.


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ... وعلى طبق من ذهب


----------



## أسعد علبي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

لا شكر على واجب عزيزي


----------

